# DFWAPC January meeting, 2009



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Who would like to host?

The meeting should be at 1 PM on January 17 or 24 (Sunday).

--Nikolay


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Anybody?

--Nikolay


----------



## mudboots (Jun 24, 2009)

Nice!!! If I lived a little closer I'd join and host, but mostly just so ya'll could see what a great algae cropper I've become. I know just the right lighting requirements and nutrient imbalances to create a lush, beautiful staghorn collection and could give a rathy lenghty presentation to help the rest of you acheive such awe-inspiring results.

BTW Niko, the fish are still doing great!


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

So.... anyone volunteering?.....


----------



## Cocobid (Jan 26, 2007)

I would love to but until football is over it's a Sunday thing...I more than likely would land myself in divorce court LOL..
After that no problem.


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Maybe in a few months but we can't right now.


----------



## northtexasfossilguy (Mar 6, 2009)

niko said:


> Anybody?
> 
> --Nikolay


lmao that pic made my day.


----------



## Vivarium Concepts (Sep 6, 2006)

*Well, since it seems that we will not be having a January meeting, maybe we could start planning for February???*


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Oh no!

We will have a meeting on January 31, at 1PM in the vicinity of Dallas North Aquarium (Trinity Mills and Tollway).

The topic will be beyond interesting - How the Japanese run a planted tank.
Information that you can not get anywhere else that will make you think twice about many things we do.

Details for the meeting place here:

http://www.aquatic-plants.org/meetings.html

--Nikolay


----------



## Vivarium Concepts (Sep 6, 2006)

*Yea!!!
I can make this one.
Will anyone have any shrimp, and maybe a few more plants for
my Pico tank?
*


----------



## alexopolus (Jan 18, 2010)

I'll be nice to meet you guys!
I'm in!


----------



## longhornxtreme (Feb 20, 2007)

I'll try and make it... I'd say 80% chance that I'll be there. It's a long drive from Ft. Worth. 

I can't remember if I'm current on dues... probably not... but I'll bring my checkbook in case.


----------



## kannan (May 21, 2009)

3.8 so far ? People hibernating?


----------



## longhornxtreme (Feb 20, 2007)

I'm 100% now. I will definitely be there.


----------



## bettalover (Feb 24, 2009)

i will be there as well, it'll be my first.


----------



## longhornxtreme (Feb 20, 2007)

It'll be my 2nd meeting... my first was almost 2 years ago I think...


----------



## StephB (Nov 13, 2009)

Unfortunately, I can't make it. This would have been my 3rd meeting. Bummer! Next month.


----------



## Vivarium Concepts (Sep 6, 2006)

*Well, that's the problem, everyone is confused about the date in the title.*


----------



## Planted1 (Aug 15, 2009)

Hi, I'm new to the area as well. I plan on coming to the meeting today. I'll bring a small but healthy sword and some other trimmings with me. Could also use some help with algae ID. Looking forward to meeting everyone.


----------



## longhornxtreme (Feb 20, 2007)

It was really nice getting to meet everybody today. 

Thanks to Kannan (sp?) for hosting & thanks to Niko for speaking.


----------



## Vivarium Concepts (Sep 6, 2006)

*Thank you Kannan for hosting!
I was nice to see everyone again, and a pleasure to meet the new folks.
See you next month!
Cindy*


----------



## bettalover (Feb 24, 2009)

Nice to meet everyone. Thanks to Kannan and Niko.


Does anyone know of local creek or lake we can check out? just an idea for the next meeting.. if its not too cold.


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

http://www.aquatic-plants.org/gallery/trip09242005

Right smack in the middle of Irving if I remember correctly.

--Nikolay


----------



## alexopolus (Jan 18, 2010)

Nice to meet you guys!!! Thanks Kannan and Niko. 
By the way... Never mind! I'll post it tomorrow.


----------



## Vivarium Concepts (Sep 6, 2006)

*Do I detect the hint of a possible field trip???*


niko said:


> http://www.aquatic-plants.org/gallery/trip09242005
> 
> Right smack in the middle of Irving if I remember correctly.
> 
> --Nikolay


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Maybe we can go to these man made channels. I don't know how legal it is to wander there in big groups. These are the waterways under the freeway junctions - I think under 121 and 635 or something. I dont remember well.

3 people walking there was not a problem. We went in one car. But if we park a few cars by the side of the road and 10 people go in the area who knows we may be told to get out. There were no signs "Keep out" or anything.

When we were there the place was completely people-free. At times it felt a bit scary - like you don't know exactly where you are, far from everything, none will hear anything if an accident happens, and no idea what you will see at the next turn.

Ready to go?

--Nikolay


----------



## Vivarium Concepts (Sep 6, 2006)

niko said:


> Ready to go?
> 
> --Nikolay


*I've got my boots on!*


----------



## northtexasfossilguy (Mar 6, 2009)

Hey thanks for the four angel fish. I put them with my peruvian angel in my 30 tall and they are really happy in there! Such a peaceful communal cichlid, I had no idea they were as nice to each other as they are. It goes against my typical idea of what a cichlid acts like.


----------



## bettalover (Feb 24, 2009)

northtexasfossilguy said:


> Hey thanks for the four angel fish. I put them with my peruvian angel in my 30 tall and they are really happy in there! Such a peaceful communal cichlid, I had no idea they were as nice to each other as they are. It goes against my typical idea of what a cichlid acts like.


once they start pairing up their cichlid side comes out...


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Sounds like you guys had fun. Was in Abilene this past weekend. Sure hope to meet the next one.

I'm up for a field trip. I would like to wait til it's a little warmer though! ;D


----------



## alta678 (Mar 24, 2009)

I got my walking boots out! Let's do it!!


----------



## cichlidkeeper (Feb 3, 2010)

ive got my boots that iuse for collecting plants, fish and DW out, yall just have to promise not to laugh


----------



## northtexasfossilguy (Mar 6, 2009)

Not sure exactly the locations Niko was talking about going to, but in geology we trespass about 10 ft into people's property, never over fences, and that's about it. I sometimes wear a hard hat, always wear my belt when collecting rocks, so my lesson is as long as you attempt to look official and aren't blatantly trespassing, people don't care. 

Sometimes when I am purposefully trespassing I wear construction garb and I take notes often, people always assume I'm with a state agency, obviously that is when I am alone. I have been stopped by a game warden and some private people, but not much else, and never had anything come of it. They usually ask in a puzzled way, "so you're collecting rocks?" and leave me alone. Sometimes when I'm climbing people honk or yell to try and get me to fall, that's about it. Luckily I've never been hit with a bottle or anything, but it can happen if you are close to highways.

I'm sure it will be the same for aquatic plants. Anyway I'm game if it falls on a good weekend.


----------



## joshd (Oct 16, 2009)

I'd definitely be up for a little mucking around. And who needs warm weather. Someone can bring one of those pool snack floats and we can call it a party.










Count me in.


----------

